# How Old Are These Wescos?



## slowp (Oct 24, 2008)

I picked these rubber Wescos up at a yard sale a couple years ago. They aren't too comfy but do for doing brush work close to the pickup or house. I had never seen any like them. Any idea of how old?


----------



## Gologit (Oct 25, 2008)

I've never seen rubber Wesco boots. Give Wesco a call and find out when they quit making them. Do they have the same style caulks that they use now?


----------



## superfire (Oct 25, 2008)

*idea*

50's or 60's


----------



## slowp (Oct 25, 2008)

They are size 6 and looked like they weren't ever worn. I'll maybe send a picture to Wesco's cuz I'm curious now. The spikes seem smaller than the non replaceable ones I have had on Kuliens.
They are nothing like the heavy duty ones that socket wrenches work on. The latter is on my modern Wescos.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 25, 2008)

slowp said:


> They are size 6 and looked like they weren't ever worn. I'll maybe send a picture to Wesco's cuz I'm curious now. The spikes seem smaller than the non replaceable ones I have had on Kuliens.
> They are nothing like the heavy duty ones that socket wrenches work on. The latter is on my modern Wescos.



Size 6 ? Aren't they way too big for you? I had to say that.


----------



## slowp (Oct 25, 2008)

Ignore, ignore...

I sent pictures and question about the age to Wesco. We'll see if they can answer.


----------



## forestryworks (Oct 25, 2008)

cool lookin' boots

hope you get your answer


----------



## Humptulips (Oct 25, 2008)

The old WESCOs had non repacable caulks but were different then the drive caulks used by everyone else. They had there own design because they used cheap sole leather that would not hold drive caulks. They could not be replaced except by resoling but they did seem to be quite hard and had a pretty good life. My guess would be sometime prior to 1990 based on the caulks. They look like leather soles. Is that right?


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 26, 2008)

slowp said:


> They are size 6 and looked like they weren't ever worn. I'll maybe send a picture to Wesco's cuz I'm curious now. The spikes seem smaller than the non replaceable ones I have had on Kuliens.
> They are nothing like the heavy duty ones that socket wrenches work on. The latter is on my modern Wescos.





Somebody putem to use, they rolled some corks out


----------



## slowp (Oct 26, 2008)

Humptulips said:


> The old WESCOs had non repacable caulks but were different then the drive caulks used by everyone else. They had there own design because they used cheap sole leather that would not hold drive caulks. They could not be replaced except by resoling but they did seem to be quite hard and had a pretty good life. My guess would be sometime prior to 1990 based on the caulks. They look like leather soles. Is that right?



Yes, the soles are leather. Wouldn't be good in the snow.


----------



## toddstreeservic (Oct 26, 2008)

why make a rubber boot with a leather sole?


----------



## slowp (Oct 29, 2008)

Here's the reply from Wesco's.

_We estimate the manufacture period to be in the 1960’s. The boots have been worn very little. Perhaps, they were originally purchased for hunting and were used once or twice. It you do not want to wear them, we can purchase the boots for your cost + shipping. Let us know._ 

_Roberta Shoemaker

President 

West Coast Shoe Company

800-362-2711 x 201_
I wonder if I should wear them?


----------



## toddstreeservic (Oct 29, 2008)

slowp said:


> Here's the reply from Wesco's.
> 
> _We estimate the manufacture period to be in the 1960’s. The boots have been worn very little. Perhaps, they were originally purchased for hunting and were used once or twice. It you do not want to wear them, we can purchase the boots for your cost + shipping. Let us know._
> 
> ...



I wonder if that is her real last name?


----------



## joesawer (Nov 2, 2008)

toddstreeservic said:


> I wonder if that is her real last name?





Shoemaker is the name of the owners of Wesco.


Slowp, are they offering you your cost plus shipping? If so I would make a counter offer of a trade for a pair of modern boots that would be useful to you.


----------



## toddstreeservic (Nov 2, 2008)

I just thought it was ironic that someone in the shoe business would have the last name Shoemaker.


----------



## epicklein22 (Nov 3, 2008)

joesawer said:


> Slowp, are they offering you your cost plus shipping? If so I would make a counter offer of a trade for a pair of modern boots that would be useful to you.



+1, I have heard of this happening before. I believe stihl gave a guy a new saw for an used 090, which isn't good deal, but in your situation, it would be fine.


----------



## slowp (Nov 3, 2008)

joesawer said:


> Shoemaker is the name of the owners of Wesco.
> 
> 
> Slowp, are they offering you your cost plus shipping? If so I would make a counter offer of a trade for a pair of modern boots that would be useful to you.



I kind of like just having them. I have a pair of Kuliens being made. I wasn't too happy with the way my leather Wescos have worn. The Kuliens should last me maybe till the end?


----------



## Gologit (Nov 3, 2008)

How goes it with the Kuliens? When will they be ready?


----------



## slowp (Nov 4, 2008)

Gologit said:


> How goes it with the Kuliens? When will they be ready?



I stopped by Saturday on my expedition out of the valley. They are running behind. Maybe at the end of the month. We talked more about the used dog than the boots. They are dog people.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 4, 2008)

slowp said:


> I stopped by Saturday on my expedition out of the valley. They are running behind. Maybe at the end of the month. We talked more about the used dog than the boots. They are dog people.



If it's not considered rude...or even if it is  ...may I ask what a pair of Kuliens cost now. I mean regular sizes, not the miniature ones.


----------



## rbtree (Nov 4, 2008)

Gologit said:


> I mean regular sizes, not the miniature ones.



I just whacked him up side a da head for ya, slowp...


----------



## joesawer (Nov 4, 2008)

Gologit said:


> If it's not considered rude...or even if it is  ...may I ask what a pair of Kuliens cost now. I mean regular sizes, not the miniature ones.





lol........ That is funny. Now play nice Bob.


----------



## slowp (Nov 4, 2008)

Bout the same as a hardly used, 17 foot plastic kayak. Not quite as much as a Pygmy full kit. And, yes, Kuliens are the ones that turn my feet into Smurf feet. Have your fun, then I'll whine and post an "I'm So Depressed That I'll Not Take Part, Or Whatever At This Site Ever Again."    Not really.

Just call me Imelda.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 4, 2008)

slowp said:


> Bout the same as a hardly used, 17 foot plastic kayak. Not quite as much as a Pygmy full kit. And, yes, Kuliens are the ones that turn my feet into Smurf feet. Have your fun, then I'll whine and post an "I'm So Depressed That I'll Not Take Part, Or Whatever At This Site Ever Again."    Not really.
> 
> Just call me Imelda.



 Okay, I get the picture. In other words, if I have to choose between a new kayak next spring or a pair of Kulien boots I'd probably better get my Wescos rebuilt. Again. 

And you can't bail out of here. You're our favorite Fed.


----------



## Humptulips (Nov 5, 2008)

Gologit said:


> If it's not considered rude...or even if it is  ...may I ask what a pair of Kuliens cost now. I mean regular sizes, not the miniature ones.



On the price of Kuliens, they are custom made and you get charged for everything you want different or extra. The result is you can spend just about any amount you want but the cheapest plain janes are still going to be expensive.

My last pair was about 5 years ago. 12 inch tops, stitch down uppers, drive caulks and dented soles (that's where they take an impression of the bottom of your foot and and pound out the sole to match). No extra charge for padded false tongue, cushion insoles and your choice of 4 lengths of caulks. Total price was $950. Since then they made me a pair of cheaper vibram sole shop shoes with 8" tops, no extras for $700.

When I went in to pick them up there was a pair of caulks waiting to be picked up with a price tag of $1800. What made them so high priced was they were made with kip leather and 18" tops.

If you want to get fancy it was $35 extra for two tone caulk shoes.

I hear a lot of you talking about getting shoes rebuilt. This has never been in the cards for me or any riggin men I worked with. I used to love Hi lines and after they stopped making them I tried a lot of other brands and could never get more then 8 months out of them and they would be completely shot with patches and toe caps. Kuliens would last me a year maybe a bit longer with judicious repair work.

Of course now that I'm older and slower and don't wear the caulks everyday or even most days they last a long time.


----------



## slowp (Nov 5, 2008)

You must also realize, I can't find good boots on the shelves of most places.
On the day I ordered the Kuliens, my feet and legs were feeling pretty trashed. My left Wesco, has bulged out and that foot now turns when I'm on steep ground. The leather is about shot. I'm tired of ordering the expensive spikes that only Wescos use. I drive with them on and walk on roads with them -- the spikes have a short life. The Wescos were custom made or at least I was measured for them. I had intended to try some Viburgs, but the smallest size in Madsen's along with the other good brands was 7 1/2 or 8. The world is not fair!  So I'm already in the $400 range just because of foot size. Funny, I can find rubber calks in my size at the "other" saw shop, but they don't carry the good brands of leather boots. I'm a little worried, I've been wearing a spring heel and will be going back to a heel heel. Stay tuned...


----------



## Gologit (Nov 5, 2008)

I took my Wescos to our only remaining shoe repair shop that has experience with logging boots. They laughed. They rebuilt them last time and told me then that there wouldn't be another but I thought I'd try anyway. They'll last for awhile but they're sure hammered.

A friend of mine has Vibergs and he's been happy with them. When I come up for the GTG I'll take an extra day and stop at Madsen's. I may not go into the store, though. I'd be a lot better off if I just threw the money through the door and they threw me back a pair of boots. Going into Madsen's would seriously test my self control. Too many goodies in there. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cedarkerf (Nov 5, 2008)

Gologit said:


> I took my Wescos to our only remaining shoe repair shop that has experience with logging boots. They laughed. They rebuilt them last time and told me then that there wouldn't be another but I thought I'd try anyway. They'll last for awhile but they're sure hammered.
> 
> A friend of mine has Vibergs and he's been happy with them. When I come up for the GTG I'll take an extra day and stop at Madsen's. I may not go into the store, though. I'd be a lot better off if I just threw the money through the door and they threw me back a pair of boots. Going into Madsen's would seriously test my self control. Too many goodies in there. :hmm3grin2orange:


Maybe Madsens would sponser a get together in their parking lot:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cedarkerf (Nov 5, 2008)

Wife and I are running down there next week for a few "accessories" wink wink


----------



## Gologit (Nov 5, 2008)

Cedarkerf said:


> Wife and I are running down there next week for a few "accessories" wink wink



:hmm3grin2orange: Accessories? I remember the last time you got accessories...you came home with a new460! I tried that here..."Hey, I'm gonna run down to the saw shop and pick up a few accessories, some files, five gallons of bar oil, air filters, sparkplugs, a new 660, and some bar nuts". Didn't work at Bob's house. Not even close. The wife was able to quote, from memory, the exact date I bought my last new 660 and she knows I only get about one a year.


----------



## slowp (Nov 5, 2008)

I buy socks and the cheap wedges there. They don't have pastel hickory shirts. Should you go to Chehalis, there are also clothing accessories to be had, and a huge selection, just down the South one way road in a store called Sunbirds. Then there's the other saw shop where I got Twinkle and the Barbie Saw and need to go back and get some chains and stuff for Twinkle. Maybe bigger dogs. I would lead a covert tour to there if the GTG was in the Madsen's lot. We could store hop. then onwards to the ####'s oops, rhymes with Picks but put a D there, brewery.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Nov 5, 2008)

slowp said:


> I buy socks and the cheap wedges there. They don't have pastel hickory shirts. Should you go to Chehalis, there are also clothing accessories to be had, and a huge selection, just down the South one way road in a store called Sunbirds. Then there's the other saw shop where I got Twinkle and the Barbie Saw and need to go back and get some chains and stuff for Twinkle. Maybe bigger dogs. I would lead a covert tour to there if the GTG was in the Madsen's lot. We could store hop. then onwards to the ####'s oops, rhymes with Picks but put a D there, brewery.



Maybe Ill go to sunbirds been past there I think other saw shop over near I5east side been there if its the one I think it is.


----------



## joesawer (Nov 6, 2008)

Gologit said:


> I took my Wescos to our only remaining shoe repair shop that has experience with logging boots. They laughed. They rebuilt them last time and told me then that there wouldn't be another but I thought I'd try anyway. They'll last for awhile but they're sure hammered.
> 
> A friend of mine has Vibergs and he's been happy with them. When I come up for the GTG I'll take an extra day and stop at Madsen's. I may not go into the store, though. I'd be a lot better off if I just threw the money through the door and they threw me back a pair of boots. Going into Madsen's would seriously test my self control. Too many goodies in there. :hmm3grin2orange:




I don't know if you like White's caulks, in case you do, I Just bought a pair of the Madsens store brand caulks. They look just like White's Hathorn corks. In fact they had a tag on them thanking me for buying authentic White's Hathorn boots. But they did come with some very thin and fragil laces.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 6, 2008)

joesawer said:


> I don't know if you like White's caulks, in case you do, I Just bought a pair of the Madsens store brand caulks. They look just like White's Hathorn corks. In fact they had a tag on them thanking me for buying authentic White's Hathorn boots. But they did come with some very thin and fragil laces.



That's a thought. What kind of heel do they have? There's time between now and spring when I have to buy. See how you like them by then and let me know? Thanks a lot.


----------



## slowp (Nov 6, 2008)

Gologit said:


> That's a thought. What kind of heel do they have? There's time between now and spring when I have to buy. See how you like them by then and let me know? Thanks a lot.



Unless they have changed, plan on getting soaked feet, if you ever work in the rain. I used to wear Whites vibrams when I marked timber on the Eastside. They were extremely comfy, but the saying was, if they looked at water they got squishy wet. We tried every boot grease there was and nothing worked. Squish squish and unhappy feet. I don't see guys who are working here wearing them. Only the transplants from the eastside and the Montanians.

But maybe it never rains in middle California. Now I'll have that stupid song stuck in my head!


----------



## Gologit (Nov 6, 2008)

slowp said:


> Unless they have changed, plan on getting soaked feet, if you ever work in the rain. I used to wear Whites vibrams when I marked timber on the Eastside. They were extremely comfy, but the saying was, if they looked at water they got squishy wet. We tried every boot grease there was and nothing worked. Squish squish and unhappy feet. I don't see guys who are working here wearing them. Only the transplants from the eastside and the Montanians.
> 
> But maybe it never rains in middle California. Now I'll have that stupid song stuck in my head!



Hmmmm...also something to think about. I have that job coming up where we have to have at least 18" of snow before we can work and I like dry feet. I thought about the Viking rubber caulks but wouldn't really have enough use for them to justify the cost.

Jeeeez...I'm starting to sound like one of those "which saw should I buy" people.

And, yes, it does rain here. It's just that we haven't had enough of it for a while. Enjoy the song

Or, in your part of the country..."Who'll Stop the Rain" by CCR


----------



## Humptulips (Nov 7, 2008)

If you are going to have to work in the snow you might like Hoffman pacs. I like mine in the snow but they are way to hot any other time. The snow doesn't stick to the soles similar to rubber boots. Very important consideration I think.


----------



## slowp (Nov 7, 2008)

The perfect boot for winter, would be rubber, with retractable calks so I wouldn't have to change when putting on snowshoes. Or maybe snowshoes that could be worn with calks?


----------



## Bushler (Nov 7, 2008)

I have worn a lot of caulks and really like the Danner rubber/synthetics the best of any. Lightly insultated, dry, warm, and above all, light.

Retractable caulks would be good idea, also 'swivel' caulks would be cool. (I'd like to be able to turn around on a log without lifting my feet....)


----------



## hammerlogging (Nov 7, 2008)

You mean like dancin caulks?


----------



## Bushler (Nov 9, 2008)

Hammer, we're more refined than that out here on the west coast. We never dance in our caulks, that's bad taste. We dance in rubber, hip boots.

Regional thing. Unfortunatley for me I lost my dance step and my singing voice when I quit drinking alcohol.

Carry on.


----------



## slowp (Nov 10, 2008)

I wore the old Wescos yesterday.  They weigh about half what my Viking rubber calks do, but my feet feel like they took a beating. Ruh roh.


----------



## hammerlogging (Nov 10, 2008)

SlowP, I suppose you're right, go ahead and wear 'em out before you send 'em back, for the big bucks.


----------

